# Home visit needed in Enterprise, AL



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Can anyone do a home visit for me in Enterprise, AL ASAP? I have a good application on Major and would love to move him out of boarding right away. If you can help, please email me at [email protected]


----------

